
The State of Technorati (still the most used blog search engine) - mattculbreth
http://www.sifry.com/alerts/archives/000492.html
======
jkush
I think the Where's The Fire is very poorly named. Whenever I see the WTF
acronym I get so confused.

~~~
mattculbreth
Yeah I agree. We all know it means "Worse than Failure".
<http://worsethanfailure.com/Default.aspx> (cop out alert)

~~~
jkush
If I haven't mentioned it here already I'll say it now. That site is a waste
of time. Did you see the article Jeff Atwood posted there a few weeks ago?
There's something about the community that has sprung up there that is so
negative and cliquish (is that a word?). Really leaves a bad taste in my
mouth.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000824.html>

~~~
mattculbreth
I'll have to say though, this one is pretty good.

<http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/Really_Unique_Passwords.aspx>

~~~
jkush
Heh. There ARE some good ones there - but looking back at some of my very
first lines of code...I can't laugh TOO hard.

